# nice beach pier spanish



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

caught this nice mess of fish according to someones hand held scales the two big ones were 5-15and 5-12.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i was out there for a bit this morning... tryin to get a flounder or 2... no dice.

there were some axe-handle spanish out there... i caught one and gave it to a fella, i never really mess with the spanish... i don't ever keep them anyways... i may go out there in the morning and try to catch a few...

*NICE REPORT!!!*


----------



## fishin' fool (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

i have tried the last couple days for the flatties with no luck should be soon.there was a ton of the little 12-15" spanish but those are a pain to clean so i dont really mess with them unless im hard up for some fresh fish.i will be there in the morning


----------

